
Ask HN: License to use for an interview project? - geuis
I&#x27;m in an unusual situation. I&#x27;m working on a demo application for a company I&#x27;m interviewing with. This has never been an issue before, but in this particular case the scope of the application is closing in on something I would normally build as an mvp or v1 for an internal tool.<p>Its somewhat surprising to me because the company is rather large and well known, so this isn&#x27;t a case of the interview app being a way to get free work done.<p>However, I think I will be more comfortable by including a non-commercial use license with the project. What are some simple licenses I could use? Most searches I&#x27;ve done all return variations of open source ones.
======
paulcole
It sounds like you're not being paid for your time/effort. If this is the
case, why not tell them that you own the copyright on your work? If you insist
on a non-commercial license, how about CC 3.0?

[https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-
nc/3.0/us/](https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc/3.0/us/)

------
cimmanom
"All Rights Reserved"?

------
duxup
Are you saying you want to prevent the company you are interviewing with from
using it?

~~~
geuis
Right. Its nearly at the scale of being something I would finish in a 40 hour
work week as an mvp internal tool. Way out of the normal scale of a demo app
for an interview.

I just ended the interview process today in part because of this.

------
rajacombinator
Better to not do this project unless they’re paying you.

~~~
geuis
Yeah, I just ended the interview process about an hour ago. I thanked them for
their time and included some thoughts about the scope of the demo project.

